
AMD Ryzen 3 Linux Benchmarks - windexh8er
http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1708035-TY-RYZEN351587&obr_sor=y&obr_rro=y
======
LordKano
I'm most impressed by the Ryzen 7. Only the i9 is faster and it's less than
half the price of the i9 7900.

It outperforms the i7 5960 and it's similarly less than half the price.

AMD can compete well in the enthusiast-on-a-budget segment of the market.

~~~
shmerl
I'm impressed too, if only it wouldn't have those nasty mce and segfault bugs,
and AMD could actually explain what's going on after all this time testing it.

~~~
monkmartinez
I don't know why you are being downvoted (I am no expert), but it seems like
the segfaults are a big deal.

~~~
tscs37
AFAIK it's currently being blamed on a bug in the PHP testsuite that segfsults
in Intel too.

~~~
shmerl
Segfaults happen under heavy compilation workload - nothing to do with PHP
specifically, for instance compiling Mesa produces it. And mce bug means
random freezes and reboots, when CPU core wakes up from some sleep C state.

~~~
tscs37
I'm still quite certain that some test suite had a faulty PHP benchmark that
segfaulted on both vendors and people claimed it was Ryzen only.

Oh well.

Either way, IMO it's not a roadblock for office and gaming usage.

~~~
shmerl
It is a roadblock, if you need to build something from source and it
segfaults. Can be quite useful for gaming too (building Mesa, Wine, open
engines and what not).

Besides, mce bug is more critical, since it actually makes the whole system
unstable.

~~~
tscs37
The MCE bug might explain some behaviour on my system, however, I could just
as easily also blame frequent brownouts.

On the other hand, the compile thingy has never been an issue yet, despite me
compiling a lot of things. (Ryzen 7)

And for gaming, I've never had a game crash, I do doubt that many people
really game under Linux yet, most gaming happens on Windows.

Office use is not roadblocked at all.

~~~
shmerl
These bugs aren't consistent, and likely affect only part of Ryzen CPUs of the
same model, not all of them. That's why the results are so over the place for
different people. It also can be affected by power setup, which adds a lot of
variables and makes it harder to reproduce.

By the way, for users or Gentoo or other distros which actually build packages
when installing them, these segfaults are a very major roadblock for any kind
of use case.

------
BeeOnRope
Take any tests with scaling governor "powersave" using the intel_pstate with a
grain of salt. This powersave mode has nothing in common with the
acpi_cpufreq's version of powersave and is quite aggressive at clocking down
the CPU, even in periods of 100% CPU usage (when it decides that the
throughput benefit of remaining highly clocked isn't worth it). This happens
especially on memory-bound codes.

See for example
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/45201673/149138](https://stackoverflow.com/a/45201673/149138)
and [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43343231/enhanced-rep-
mo...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43343231/enhanced-rep-movsb-for-
memcpy) \- both of which show large performance variance between powersave and
performance. In the first example, the CPU clocks down indefinitely to 1.1 GHz
from a nominal 2.6 GHz despite being 100% CPU-bound, and performance is cut in
half.

Despite having the same governor name, "powersave" with acpi-cpufreq has no
relationship. It's using low-frequency software control and generally ramps up
to 100% frequency (highest pstate) once CPU-bound code starts running and
stays there.

------
zelos
Presumably, as a brand new architecture, there's more chance of AMD improving
single-core performance (either through frequency or IPC) in the next
iteration of Ryzen than Intel doing the same with Core i3/5/7?

~~~
snuxoll
Clock speed increases are a likely benefit we'll see when Zen 2 is released on
Global Foundries 7nm+ process, right now that's the biggest reason Zen seems
to fail against Kaby Lake in single-threaded performance minus some minor IPC
differences. A Ryzen 7 1800X tops out at 4GHz boost (it can usually run stable
at 4GHz overclocked with a vCore bump, but you're playing the silicon lottery)
meanwhile a Core i7-7700K has a base frequency of 4.2GHz - a 5% difference,
ignoring the 7700K's 4.5GHz boost frequency.

On a similar note, it looks like fab processes are likely hurting AMD with
their GPU's. From what I can gather they opted to produce Vega at GloFo's fab
on their 14nm proccess, which might explain why they are shipping the air-
cooled Vega 64 with a 1.24GHz base clock at a pretty ludicrous 295W TDP.

------
lindgrenj6
Really cool to see the Ryzen 3 at i3 prices beating i5s in some benchmarks!
Really looking forward to the future of AMD.

~~~
dotdi
..and some Ryzen5 beating i7. Pretty nice.

------
eganist
Source: [http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-
ryzen...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-ryzen-3)

------
et2o
What's going on in the Himeno poisson pressure benchmark? Scientific
optimizations all intel processors have but AMD lack?

~~~
CyberDildonics
Zen cores actually have half sized SIMD units compare to Intel. They will
execute AVX instructions, but for programs that use AVX well, Intel should
win. Using AVX at all is still rare, using it well even more so, but Intel's
AVX SIMD performance is pretty stellar.

~~~
Dylan16807
Yeah, the execution unit differences are really complicated.

Ryzen has four ALUs plus four partial vector units. These vector units are all
128 bit. Two can add and two can multiply. An adder and a multiplier can
combine to do FMA.

Skylake has four math ports total, all of which can do basic ALU operations.
Two of them have 256 bit vector capabilities, and each of those can add or
multiply or FMA. A third has limited vector capabilities.

10 core (and higher?) Skylake-X chips upgrade those limited capabilities into
an entire new 512-bit vector unit, also capable of FMA.

Depending on your exact needs, Ryzen can be slower or faster than Skylake, but
it's usually slower on programs stuffed full of vector math, especially FMA.

I think I got that mostly correct.

------
0xbear
Not an option until they fix Linux crashes and hangs. Threadripper would be
pretty neat for a 4 GPU deep learning server, but I've had nothing but trouble
with plain Ryzen

------
aclsid
Ryzen performance is awesome, but the design of that page, omg, it is almost
unusable based on how bad the information is presented on Linux/Firefox.

~~~
overcast
I had the same reaction immediately as I opened that page. Without even known
the context, I could have guessed this was a Linux related site. It's as if
the entire Linux ecosystem consistently wants to present the ugliest
interfaces to their end users. I don't get it.

------
overcast
Sounds like the perfect option for people in the market for a new gaming
machine. You absolutely don't need top of the line performance in CPU anymore.
My six year old Xeon X5675 is still killing it, which only recently replaced
an I7 920 from 2008 on the same motherboard, and RAM. Besides swapping out
video cards every couple of years, this thing maxes out anything at 2560x1600.

------
el_s3v3n
I'm blow away by the fact that nobody here is calling out the shit setup for
testing. E.G. the Intel rigs have 16 gigs of RAM, but the 8370 rig has 8 gigs.
Wat? They don't standardize RAM, SSD, or anything across platforms. Shit
benchmarks.

